# كورسات شركة مانتراك لتدريب المهندسين (مميز جدا)



## ahmed taye3 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

كورسات شركة مانتراك لتدريب المهندسين 
السلام عليكم
اخوتى الاعزاء هذا الموضوع يحتوى على كورسات تدريب شركة مانتراك لمهندسى الصيانة 
و للعلم هى توكيل شركة كاتربيللر فى مصر 

الرجاء التحميل بسرعة لان هذة اللينكات صالحة لمدة 30 يوم من اليوم 
و نشرها فى المنتديات حتى يستفيد منها اكبر عدد من المهندسين 

و نسالكم الدعاء
Cat Models.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43365693...at_Models.html
Cylinder Liner Clearance.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362198...Clearance.html
ENG - 3500B History - Oct 04.ppt
http://www.4shared.com/file/43855953..._-_Oct_04.html
engine 3114 & 3116.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43363776...114__3116.html
engine 3412 3408.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362890...3412_3408.html
Engine.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43846531...dd/Engine.html
history.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362643...b/history.html
maintenance.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362303...intenance.html
Oil.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43843790/3bb3b09d/Oil.html
محركات الديزل.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/43855719.../__online.html
valve Lash.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362413...alve_Lash.html
trouble shooting.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43364692..._shooting.html
Saftey.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43369028...26/Saftey.html
Question & Answer About Valves.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43363278...ut_Valves.html
Power Train.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43849712...wer_Train.html



الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام الردود للمواصلة


----------



## أكرم إدريس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مشكور اخي الكريم ... جزيت خير ا على ما قدمت 

مع العلم ان الرابط الاخير الخاص في ما قدمت لا يعمل 
جزيت الجنة على جهدك .... رحم الله والدينا ووالديك


----------



## أكرم إدريس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مرة اخرى 

فقط لان مفيد جدا


----------



## ahmed ali33 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم بجد


----------



## upmoon (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ع المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shreifmesary (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم أيدك أخى ربى يكرمك 

بس رجاء اخى أخر لينك لايعمل الخاص ب power train


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطل (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ولا اروع رهيب جدا


----------



## fmharfoush (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وليدمحمدعبدالحميد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

_شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله بكل حرف حسنة_


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً و رحم الله والديك


----------



## sam16000 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله بكل حرف حسنة*​


----------



## م شريفة (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع 
بالفعل موضوع ممتاز ومعلومات جديدة


----------



## ةخا قثيش (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الينك الاخير لا يعمل


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (11 ديسمبر 2008)

=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================​


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## alnibras (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
لو ممكن تعدل اخر لينك


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى العزيز على المجهود الرائع فعلا
وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك بالاحسان احسانا


----------



## بوفا الزوى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ياأخي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ياراجل دانت مش تستاهل الرد بس
دا انت تستاهل ألف بوسة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

وده كمان شكر بعد اكتمال التحميل
مع العلم ان الرابط الأخير معطل


----------



## عمووور المصري (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا هندسه 
بس الرابط الاخير لا يعمل


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

_شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## alazizi (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك 
فعلا ملفات رائعة ومفيدة وننتظر جديدك 
تحياتي لك ياباش مهندس


----------



## احمد كباكا (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع يا اخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdallahn (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا بل التحميل وان شاء الله بعد التحميل كمان


----------



## تراكتور (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير والله اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moustafa afify (6 يناير 2009)

thank u so much


----------



## vendetta (28 مايو 2009)

ايوه فعلا الرابط الاخير لايعمل 
بس انت الله يكرمك على مجهودك وتعبك 
وان شاء الله منتظرين بقية مجهوداتك النافعه ليك ولينا باذن الله


----------



## زيد جبار (29 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amirhelmy (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجوا رفع الرابط الاخير مره تانية


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 يونيو 2009)

شوية كورسات تمام جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## eng.osamaa (1 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت اخي الكريم تنقل الملفات على موقع media fire
وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ابو سرويه (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى لا ادرى ماذا اقول فى حقك
لقد اوفيت ...... لقد اوفيت


----------



## العراق نيو (20 سبتمبر 2009)

محركاااااااااااااات الديزل جدا محتاجة ولكن ما اشتغل عندي الرابط ما فتح


----------



## كليبات (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خير على كل واحد بتنفعه وربنا يوفقك


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه ............... والى الامام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس الكريم أحمد 

جزاك الله خيراً.. وبارك فيك..

ملفات مميزة .. تـم تحميل ملفين منها كتاب الدكتور الملط..

وهو كتاب قيم.. مفيد..اطلعت عليه بسرعة ..ولبعض الصفحات..

أشكرك .. اسأل المولى ان يجعله في موازين عملك..

عيدك مبارك.. وتقبل الله طاعتكم.. وكل عام وانت بخير.


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (21 أكتوبر 2009)

_جزيت خير ا على ما قدمت_


----------



## محمد هماش (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عمل ممتاز و أكثر من رائع الله يعطيك العافية و إلى الأمام


----------



## ahmed taye3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خييييرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Geo_kemo (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي علي هذا الموضوع القيم جدا 
والي المزيد والمزيد


----------



## koko samy (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*


----------



## ضياء الدييين (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engmezosmr (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس وفى استفسار صغير ممكن حضرتك تقولى الكورس فى مانتراك ممكن يكلف كام؟


----------



## eftekasat3 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور يا غالى


----------



## saad_srs (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed mekaneka (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خير انا فعلا كنت محتاك الكورسات دى


----------



## احمد كامل عشيش (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بش مهندس احمد ممكن اطلب منك بعد المدة ده كلها انك تتفضل مشكور وتكرما وترفع هذه الكورسات مرة أخري​وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عمر الامارات (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## وليد العتر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hicham-21 (23 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله بكل حرف حسنة*


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بوركت على ما قدمت اخي العزيز ويعطيك الف عافية
اخي الكريم ان ملف Power Train محذوف من موقع التحميل 4shared
نرجو من بعد لطفك اضافته اذا ما زال موجودك لديك


----------



## محمدهندسة (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا بش مهندس على هذا العمل و جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
بس ممكن اضافة اللينك الاخير مرة ثانية لانه محذوف من shared 4
و لك جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## الرماح (31 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## aboudi_y (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## YOU3D (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس.حازم يحيى (4 أبريل 2011)

تكرم عيوووووووووووونك


----------



## engmechanical (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخى الكريم


----------



## الطيار الاول (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكككككككككككككور


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 أبريل 2011)

_شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله_


----------



## belier (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي احمد
الله يجزيك كل خير

سلامي لك
محمد


----------



## eslam5amis (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mnci (31 يوليو 2012)

رابط جديد للملف الاخير المعطوب power train

Power Train.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - MR Helper


----------



## e_mgm (31 يوليو 2012)

تمام الله عليك يابشمهندس .......!!!!!


----------



## دقشة (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مافي كلام والله تمام التمام 100 100 جزاك الله الف خير ياهندسة


----------



## محمد علي ابوسمره (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن لوسمحت تعيد رفع اللينكات دي مره اخرى لانها معدتش موجوده وانا عاوز احملها...........وشكرا


----------



## elhamd (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م مروان الشايف (25 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا بش مهندس


----------



## deghidy (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا علي الجهد الرائع


----------

